# The Draft Thread



## f22egl

Who do you guys think the Wizards should draft? Shooting guard or a big man come to mind. Even a backup point guard or somebody to replace Jarvis Hayes would seem logical. 

NBAdraft.net has the Wizards taking Nick Young http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/nickyoung.html

The Wizards could also consider Acie Law (PG, Texas A&M), Rudy Fernandez (SG, Spain), Jason Smith (PF, Colorado), or Marcus Williams (PG/SG, Arizona)


----------



## byrondarnell66

Definately Acie Law if hes avaliable.


----------



## HB

Is Pechorov coming over next season? If so go with a guard, I am thinking Deshawn is a goner


----------



## afireinside

I'm not so sure about Nick Young. I don't like drafting wing players because there are so many duds in the league. I'd rather take a chance on a big man who is NBA-ready or almost there.


----------



## f22egl

Pecherov is supposed to be coming over according to Ernie Grunfeld. Still, the Wizards may address a big man because Haywood may be dealt. 

I think busts can be found at all positions, not just wing players. For instance, for bigs you've got Stromile Swift, Kwame Brown, Rafeal Arajo, and Darko Milicic (relative to the other picks in that draft). But I really don't know much about Young aside from the fact that he helped lead USC past Texas.

Anyways, right now NBAdraft.net has the Wizards selecting Javaris Crittenton, a 6'5 freshman point guard from Georgia Tech. Crittenton's scouting report says he has a quick first step, excellent ball handling skills, and he finishes well at the basket, either with a layup or a floater. He's supposed to be very athletic, has great hands, a good decision maker, and a hardworker. 

In addition to his game being very raw, the biggest flaws to his game appear to be that he defers to his teammates; in the round of 64 in the NCAA tournament against UNLV, he was held scoreless and without an assist in the 1st half. 

Potentially, it would give the Wizards another playmaker that could come off the bench or potentially start alongside Arenas over time.


----------



## BCH

Hard to see us going big, unless it is for a rebounder/defender. Maybe Splitter but he won't play in the NBA next season so that would be a wasted pick. 

That being said, I would imagine a SG that can hit a shot would be nice. Stevenson worked for us short term, but I am not sure even if we did bring him back that we shouldn't go SG. Hayes can't hack it and Guys like Mason just aren't good enough to play big minutes. Imagine if Hayes could actually shoot as advertised, how much better the Wizards bench would be.


----------



## MikeDC

Jason Smith had some really freakish athleticism. Unless he's a complete dunderhead, I'd imagine he'd be a decent player in a year or two.


----------



## BCH

MikeDC said:


> Jason Smith had some really freakish athleticism. Unless he's a complete dunderhead, I'd imagine he'd be a decent player in a year or two.


I've seen some video. He's okay i guess. I'd love to ship out Haywood and Etan, but unless that happens are needs are still on the perimeter at SG and SF.

We still have Blatche and Pecherov as players that either weren't with the team last year, or that didn't necessarily get significant minutes. Add those 2 with Haywood, Etan, Jamison, and Songaila, you have 6 players for 2 spots. Take that and the fact that Daniels isn't getting any younger, Taylor hasn't really done much of anything, Stevenson was a stopgap, and Hayes is pretty inconsistent, and it means I am now leaning toward wanting Thaddeus Young or Nick Young. I think their athleticism will help them fit in early in the Wizards type of system. They are both fairly tall and can probably handle SF as well as Jarvis can, which means we could hopefully then get JCN and have him be a 1/2 type player and one of the youngs be a 2/3 type. I've seen much more of Thaddeus Young than Nick Young, so I'll lean more toward him. Go ACC.

I am getting tired of not seeing guys we drafted play. It leaves too much uncertain. Lets see where we stand with Blatche, Pecherov, and hopefully JCN, so that we can start moving forward, rather than treading water it seems.

This post is 80% Off Topic. Shoot me. All wants are declared with consideration as to who I believe might be available at the 16th pick.


----------



## HB

There are lots of shooting guards that would be available when you guys pick. Marcus Williams, Benilelli, Fernandez, Stuckey, Young all come to mind.


----------



## BCH

Someone has to bring it up so I may as well do it.

What about Josh McRoberts? Can he contribute at all to this team? I imagine right now the Wizards focus is not on a starter but someone that can contribute on the second team. They have a bunch of role players they can plug in as starters, assuming Stevenson is resigned, but they still need to find scoring off the bench, mainy for the second unit because Jarvis Hayes can't hack it. This is why I have been for a SG because scorers are easier found there, plus we do have a need to have a guy pick up minutes that will hopefully no longer go to Hayes. However, I guess McRoberts could be a scoring option on the second team, and if we end up trading Haywood or Etan it is doubtful a big would return in that deal, so its probably more reaslistic to assume a SG would be obtained that way. Also, I don't see Stevenson leaving, I think the Wizards are going to try and retain him.

BTW I do not really care for McRoberts, but I guess he is an option.


----------



## MikeDC

I think that's pretty much right. Getting rid of our bigs will bring back a small guy. The draft is pretty much the only shot we have of getting a big guy. I'd take a chance on Jason Smith at this point, though if a really high potential guy falls it'd be worth a look going small. Maybe Nick Young?


----------



## Ruff Draft

I would have to pick Jason Smith for Washington. He is a PF that could run with the other guys, and brings a little of everything to the table. I like that he could let Jamison go back to the 3. 

Arenas
Butler
Jamison
Smith
Thomas


----------



## BCH

Isn't Jason Smith basically Songaila?

No thanks for me.


----------



## BCH

Starting to hit crunch time.

My current state of mind is no more finesse big men. I would be more than happy to see the Wizards grab a big man if he was nasty on the boards ands on defense, but I just don't see anyone at 16 other than Sean Williams that fits that description, and to be honest the guy has issues.

That leaves a sweet scoring SG or a hard nosed, swing player. The Wizards need both and should take their highest rated player that fits either description. I lean more towards a shooter, but if the right swing player was there I'd understand.

I've seen Julian Wright's name at 16 on one of the mock drafts out there. Sign me up for that. Other than that here is my loose, and quick ranking based solely on names on mocks around 16 and players the Wizards have worked out, or will work out soon.

Nick Young
Marco Belinelli
Thaddeus Young
Morris Almond
Derrick Byars
Jason Smith


----------



## f22egl

XMATTHEWX said:


> I would have to pick Jason Smith for Washington. He is a PF that could run with the other guys, and brings a little of everything to the table. I like that he could let Jamison go back to the 3.
> 
> Arenas
> Butler
> Jamison
> Smith
> Thomas


If the Wizards are indeed projecting Smith to be a power forward, there is really no point in drafting him. They already have Pecherov coming over, Songailia is already on the roster, and Blatche is likely to improve if the Wizards re-sign him. And that doesn't include Antawn Jamison who is the current power forward for the Wizards. Butler also lacks some of the ball handling skills of shooting guard.


----------



## f22egl

For big men, the Wizards could go after Spencer Hawes if he falls. Tiaggo Splitter wouldn't be a bad selection either. However, I think the Wizards would be best served in picking a guard or small forward based on what is going to be available.

Nick Young, Stuckey, or Fernandez would be suitable. Something about Byars scouting report reminds me of Jarvis Hayes, especially his inability of getting to the basket. If the Wizards were looking for a shooter, I would hope they would go for Morris Almond, a 6'6 shooting guard from Rice who averaged 28 ppg. Still, I think Stuckey would be somebody who could penetrate to basket and get to the line like Arenas and contribute immediately. While Nick Young would also be a good selection, I don't think he gets past the Hornets.

For the small forwards/power forwards, Jeff Green, Thaddeus Young or Julian Wright could potentially fall to us. They would easily be replacements for Jarvis Hayes or even Andray Blatche. I wouldn't mind these guys playing power forward at times and they are certainly big enough compared to Jarvis Hayes or Caron Butler.

As for point guards, Acie Law and Javaris Crittedon are viable options. I would prefer Acie Law but I doubt the guy gets past Atlanta. With Crittendon, the Wizards could move Arenas to the 2 at times since he's listed at 6'4 to 6'5 and he's not done growing.

Really the Wizards need help in the low post with the boards or somebody who can come off the bench and score a decent clip. I don't see how the Wizards really address the need with the bigs that are available at 16 while they are more viable options at the shooting guard or small forward positions. Hopefully, Ernie Grunfeld has done his homework.


----------



## BCH

I am now leaning toward taking a guy like Acie Law at 16 if he is still there. The reason being is that so few mid rounders end up contributing, that even if its a player you don't have a need for, you take him.

Also, this makes me lean more toward guys that are role players projected at the end of the first. Belinelli and Almond come to mind. They may not have TUP (tremendous upside potential) but they can fill a void.


----------



## BCH

I should have included Crittendon with Acie Law.

If the Wizards really want to move AD then they will need a guy like Jarvaris or Law. Jarvaris has worked out for the Wizards, while Law has not.


----------



## f22egl

I really don't know who they are going to pick. The last time anybody seen a pick that Grunfeld picked was with the Bucks. He picked TJ Ford, in which he made a good decision in passing on Michael Sweetney and Jarvis Hayes. I have faith for now that Grunfeld will make a good pick. Of course it would be easier if somebody like Green or Thorton went down to 16.


----------



## BCH

Draft day is here.
I am sticking with what I had a few days ago, but I added the PGs

Nick Young
Marco Belinelli
Thaddeus Young
Jarvaris Crittendon
Acie Law
Morris Almond
Derrick Byars
Jason Smith

I doubt Young falls.


----------



## Moto

darn, i was hoping Thornton would fell to us. He is agressive and explosive and NBA ready.


----------



## MikeDC

Nick Young... I'm lukewarm at best after watching and studying up on him.

Another no defense guy who stands around without the ball


----------



## byrondarnell66

MikeDC said:


> Nick Young... I'm lukewarm at best after watching and studying up on him.
> 
> Another no defense guy who stands around without the ball


Can't be any worse than Jarvis Hayes. Goodbye Jarvis :wave:


----------



## MikeDC

Reminds me very much of Jarvis, actually :|


----------



## BCH

Pick 16 isnt going to get you a player that is going to make a huge difference. The Wizards needed a scorer off the bench and Young can be that guy. Now lets resign Stevenson for about $3mil a year and move on.


----------



## BCH

MikeDC said:


> Nick Young... I'm lukewarm at best after watching and studying up on him.
> 
> Another no defense guy who stands around without the ball


Who would you have taken at that point? Jason Smith is all finesse and I would rate him below Haywood. The Euros aren't projected to be any better on defense. I would have loved Splitter if he could play this year, but I sure don't want to draft another guy that we won't get to see with Navarro still in Europe.

Defensive stoppers can be had in the 2nd round and as undrafted FAs.


----------



## adarsh1

so no trade I guess...dammit Etan is still on the team.


----------



## BCH

I think the trades will come a little later after the draft fallout.

I'm still pumped about Young. Unless he comes in unable to hit a shot, he already has a role. I would expect Roger Mason to be gone now.


----------



## Dualie

With Deshawn, AD, and Jarvis all possibly leaving in one way or another, I think Young is a good fit. His swag seems to be phenomenal, which is so important.


----------



## BCH

Young definietly seemed pumped to play with Arenas.


----------



## adarsh1

well um, byars, fazekas, and mcroberts are still on the board


----------



## BCH

I also would resign Jarvis for the vets minimum. I do not think he gets much of a look anywhere else, and I think he might work his way into someone who can hit a jumpshot.

Next years second unit can look like this:

Daniels
Young
Hayes
Pecherov
Blatche

Obviously Songaila will prob take a lot of 4 minutes but with caron having injuries the past few years, having another 3 can't hurt. Also I think jarvis is better than Mike Hall.


----------



## BCH

Just say no to McRoberts.

Byars to replace Jarvis im all over that though. I think they are very similar, but Byars has that new car smell.


----------



## local_sportsfan

whats up guys...long time no see...

anyway, lets talk about Nick Young! :clap2: Good solid pick...this kid has great length and athleticism, and had one of the best verticals at the combine. His midrange game is very good, and his outside shot is improving. At #16, that is great value considering he was supposed to go as early as 8 to Charlotte according to a few mocks I saw. He'll be in the rotation this year with Hayes gone.

I wanted one of the euro shooting guards, but I'm not disapointed at all with NY.


----------



## BCH

Young apparently played for Gil Sr.'s AAU team so Arenas knows him and thinks Young is really going to help off the bench. Good stuff.


----------



## BCH

I am just pumped the Wizards have a true SG on their team that can shoot.


----------



## Dualie

Yeah it should be nice to have a shooting guard that can shoot. Last real one I remember was Rip.


----------



## shroombal

damn...why don't we buy some picks too? open up you're pocket abe and buy all the first round picks.


----------



## BCH

I am already starting to imagine what all the analysts say about Nick Young.

I predict a joke about lack of defense, with pleading question about why we didn't grab a big, and a C+ grade. We might even get a "this may force Gilbert to strongly reconsider resigning with Washington".


----------



## BCH

shroombal said:


> damn...why don't we buy some picks too? open up you're pocket abe and buy all the first round picks.


Abe Pollin, hahahaha, all you need to know.

Ted might have bought a couple.


----------



## BCH

Anyone have any thoughts on our 2nd round pick?

I am hoping to god we don't get stuck with Aaron Gray.


----------



## Big Mike

Watch they do something foolish and pick DJ Strawberry for the second pick


----------



## Big Mike

shroombal said:


> damn...why don't we buy some picks too? open up you're pocket abe and buy all the first round picks.


You mean cheap Abe Polin.


----------



## Dualie

I hope they don't take DJ. I thought we had moved past just picking whoever left UMD.


----------



## local_sportsfan

the Wizards have to take Byars here. Come on EG!!!!


----------



## BCH

Derrick Byars is still out there. I'd waste a 2nd rounder on him.


----------



## shroombal

if kyle visser is available...we better take him


----------



## BCH

meh and now Terry is gone.

No one left to care about.


----------



## Dualie

Just take the physically largest player on the board at this point.


----------



## BCH

Dowdell, Gasol, Gray still out there.

I really don't want them.


----------



## Big Mike

What other choices the Wizards really have now?


----------



## shroombal

heck, take a flyer on coleman collins...then sign jamon gordan and zabian dowdell after the draft...or buy them picks for $2.


----------



## BCH

Fine.

Gray is the best of that trio then.


----------



## shroombal

so we don't need a center?


----------



## BCH

I have no idea who that guy the Wizards just took is.


----------



## Big Mike

Who the heck is Dominic McGuire.


----------



## Dualie

Does this pick say that they are keeping Etan?


----------



## BCH

I have to think about that second round pick. I'll be back tomorrow with my thoughts.


----------



## Big Mike

Dualie said:


> Does this pick say that they are keeping Etan?


Not going to be easy moving Etan and his salary. Who wants him at his price.


----------



## One on One

Well I looked up McGuire. Appears to be very versatile at 6-8 and seems to be developing an outside shot. Seems pretty athletic. He transferred so he sat out his junior year so his senior year is the only year he really has good stats for.


----------



## f22egl

Big Mike said:


> Who the heck is Dominic McGuire.


My reaction exactly.


----------



## Big Mike

Heres a profile from NBA.com of Dominic McGuire

Looks to be a good defender, doesn't seem to be much of a scorer (not really needed from him). He will probably end up in D-League.


----------



## f22egl

From the Washington Sport's Bog



> Which was an apt phrase, considering Young is also the subject of a documentary, "Second Chance Season," which premiered at the Los Angeles Film Festival last week. After originally intending to make Young part of a pilot for a regional television series, the filmmakers instead followed Young throughout his senior year of high school, as he battled with academic and eligibility issues, and as his family continued to grapple with the shooting death of Charles Young Jr., the oldest of five kids. NCAA restrictions meant the film couldn't be released while Young was in college, which led to the release this month, and the filmmakers had three cameras at the draft so that they could complete the story. They're rushing the footage back to L.A. Friday morning, will re-edit the ending and show a final screening on Sunday, and then start talking to distributors.
> 
> The director and co-producer, Daniel Forer, watched the draft tonight among the masses in Madison Square Garden. And Forer--a nine-time Emmy winner who used to be a producer/director for CBS Sports--is sort of high on this Nick Young fella.
> 
> *"In 30 years, I've covered probably hundreds if not thousands of athletes; a handful of them had the personality and charisma, the infectious personality of Nick Young," he said. "And I can say Muhammad Ali, Brett Favre, Magic Johnson...."
> *
> "Come on," I said.
> 
> "Oh, you have no idea," Forer said. "Washington has no idea what they have now got in Nick Young. No one knows. He is one of the most wonderful, joyous people you will ever meet in your life. And he will make everyone forget about their problems and just enjoy watching him and the Wizards. It is a gift.
> 
> "It's hard to believe," he admitted as I stared at him. "I was there in Los Angeles when Magic started, the first year he arrived, and Los Angeles had no idea what they were getting. Washington has no idea what they're getting in Nick Young. He is a blessing, a gift. Now I'm not saying on the court, I don't know how he'll perform, but off the court he's just a special human being."
> 
> I gave the spiel about the Wizards, and their various quirks, and Gilbert Arenas, trying to see whether Young would fit in, but Forer knows all about Gilbert.
> 
> *"If you think Gilbert was quirky and liked to kid around, you ain't seen nothing yet," Forer said. "I'm serious."*
> 
> So anyhow, I guess Nick Young has a smidgen of personality.


http://blog.washingtonpost.com/dcsportsbog/2007/06/nick_young_his_mohawk_his_girl.html


----------

